# NYC Metro Area Meet-Sunday May 6th



## dvknight

Hi Everyone,

I'll be hosting a meet for folks in the NYC area. My apartment is pretty large for NYC standards and we also have a lounge/game room down the hall for those of you that might want to shoot some pool.

I encourage folks to bring frogs/plants/supplies to sell. I only ask that you let me know in advance so I can reserve some space for you to set up.

Additionally, as I'll be ordering pizzas, a bit of a headcount would be nice, so please respond to the thread if you intend on coming. Just bring what you want to drink-adult beverages are perfectly acceptable and encouraged 

Name: Dave Knight
Location: 41 Kosciuszko Street #116
Brooklyn, NY 11205
Between Bedford and Nostrand
*Wythe/Kent exit off the BQE
*Bedford/Nostrand G Train
*B38/B44 Buses
*LIRR at Nostrand Avenue (10-15 minute walk, or B44 Bus up Bedford)
Date: Sunday May 6, 2012
Contact Number: 718.668.5818

I look forward to seeing everyone!

Dave


----------



## mordoria

Me +1 .
Ill also have some plants n frogs to trade/sell


----------



## radiata

Dave,

Count me in! I'll bring some Vino Rosso. And, count me in for at least three slices of Pizza!

Can you use two 72"x30" folding tables for frog/plant/supplies sellers? I'll bring them in if you can use them and if you think there will be parking available in the area. 

Thanks in advance,
Bob


----------



## Woodsman

Thanks for hosting, Dave. 

I am seriously oveburdened with frogs, so will post here to see if people are interested and will also have some extras to bring to the meet. Some set-up space would be wonderful.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## B-NICE

I will def, be there.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

A 45 min drive hmmm, sounds good. See you there. Btw im looking for a 20-30 gallon hexagon tank.


----------



## eos

DOH! I can't make this. I've got a party to go to, and it's too far for me to go to both


----------



## johnachilli

I'll be there and I'll also have some frogs/plants to sell


----------



## jacobi

I plan on being there.

Jake


----------



## eos

Although I can't make this one... I figured I'd throw this out there for any NJ folks:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/80959-55-gallon-stand.html


----------



## dvknight

A time would probably be nice! Let's say 1 PM-7 PM (or later)...


----------



## Julio

dvknight said:


> A time would probably be nice! Let's say 1 PM-7 PM (or later)...


later? what are you gonna turn the place into a frog club?


----------



## dvknight

Hah! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## hypostatic

SO I think I'm gonna bring some free dwarf white isopod starter cultures for anybody who's starting out in the hobby and don't have any cultures.
The best thing about any hobby are the freebies


----------



## mordoria

I will have some amazing jewel orchids for sale and trade.
Goodyera Hispida, Ludisia Discolor Alba, Cyclopogon lindleyanum, Macodes sanderiana x Ludisia discolor alba (white AND Green form), Ludisia discolor var. nigricans and more.
Im open to trades for mini orchid, aroids, shingles, ect


----------



## dvknight

Getting closer to May 6th!


----------



## Mitch

Anyone interested in trading a pair of Leucs for something? Looking for imitators, anthonyi, etc. Ideally I'd like 3 frogs of whichever species you have to offer.


----------



## dvknight

We're about a week and a half away! Let's get a final roll call of who's attending and what you're bringing!

For me, I'll have broms and cacao pods available.

Looking forward to meeting and chatting with old and new faces!

Dave

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnachilli

I'll be there!

I will be bringing:

1 O. pumilio "bastimentos", nice red color white feet 4+ months ootw
8 R. imitator "varadero", 1-2 months ootw (those who have already talked to me get to hand pick and then the remaining can be up for grabs)
4 R. variabilis "highland"
1 probable Female D. leucomelas 7-8 months ootw no calling
5 D. leucomelas 2-3 months ootw

Plants: a couple bags of clippings probably and maybe a few other things...


----------



## jacobi

I have missed every possible event I wanted to go to recently. I'll be there come hell or high water.


----------



## Julio

I plan on being there. Here is what i have:

2.1 trio of Veradero, proven from UE 3 YEARS $300

I have some panther chameleons about 2.5 months old, $150 each as well.

Purple iso cultures, $10

Dwarf white iso cultures $5


----------



## blo0

Are newbies welcomed?? I would like to go get some pointers and insight. I know I will have me some frogs soon, just how soon I don't know.


----------



## dvknight

Of course!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeremyHuff

I have Hamburg Saturday, so I'll post an availability list after that show. I can take preorders for flies. I'll make them the day they are ordered, that way they will be producing or near producing by the 6th. I have apterous melano, golden delicious melano, turkish gliders, black hydei and golden hydei. $8 ea or 3 for $20.


----------



## froggies3

I MAY be able to make it and I will be looking for some iso and spirng cultures.


----------



## killervirusb

I'd like to make it too, but I have the 5 Boro bike tour in the morning / afternoon. I'll try to make it if I can.


----------



## Groundhog

I shall be there with a few nice starter plants. Look forward to seeing/meeting new friends!


----------



## Groundhog

Hey Dave:

Does the A train to Nostrand work? Can I walk to Kozsciusco from there?


----------



## dvknight

A to Nostrand works fine if you don't mind a 10 -15 minute walk up 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeremyHuff

I just posted a classified ad under frogs and supplies. I am still not 100% sure I can make it, but if I get lots of requests it will be much easier to convince my wife I need to go


----------



## Groundhog

Will have the following:
Rooted Columnea hybrid $5
_Episcia_ 'Silver Skies' cuttings (1 bag w a few cuttings) $5
_Begonia_ 'Buttercup' (well started in NZ sphagnum) $7
_Begonia rajah_ (blooming in NZ sphagnum) $10
_Dinema polybulbon_ cutting $8
_Tillandsia _XKolbii $3

Also:
1.0 Leucistic Leopard Gecko, 9 yrs old, robust in fine health--Best offer (I'm easy on this)

For adoption:
So they close this petshop where the pets are treated like $#@% I was volunteered for 2 _Gehrrosaurus major_. I feel guilty, so I will keep one. Easily rehabbed him on superworms, dogfood, melon (and they like bananas). All you need is a spare 20 long with a basking bulb He'll be a lot happier than he was, believe me (for those who don't know this lizard, they virtually never bite. Good kid's pet, long lived, but not safe with smaller herps!)

Um, pretty please?


----------



## mordoria

The weather will actually be kinda warmer!! 
Exciting
So, I will have some jewel orchids to sell. I have limited amounts so give me a heads up.
Goodyera Hispida,
Ludisia Discolor Alba, 
Cyclopogon lindleyanum, 
Macodes sanderiana x Ludisia discolor alba (white AND Green form), 
Ludisia discolor var. nigricans. They all do well in lower light, high humidity. 

I also have Syngonium podphyllum"petite" division. A cool small form, frogs seem to love sitting on the leaves. 

I also have a ton of d. Auratus "Super Blue" tadpoles all with back legs. These guys will be out of the water in 2 weeks.Id love to trade for some other frogs. Let me know if youre interested!

I also have some extra supplies, Brewers yeast, excelsior. Ill bring that too


----------



## Julio

here is what i can bring. 
1.1.1 Trio of Veradero very proven $300

























1 veradero 1 motw $60
from above parents









Beautiful Almirante Juvie, never seen one like it great spotting 5 months old $100









4--used T5 HO 36INCH fixtures $40 each all in great working condition









1- 24" double T5HO fixture $30









$10 purple iso cultures with lots of them in them









Panther chameleons $150 each 2 months old
picture of babies and sire


----------



## JeremyHuff

mordoria said:


> I also have a ton of d. Auratus "Super Blue" tadpoles all with back legs. These guys will be out of the water in 2 weeks.Id love to trade for some other frogs. Let me know if youre interested!


David, I am interested. Let me know what you would like for some.


----------



## Groundhog

mordoria said:


> I also have Syngonium podphyllum"petite" division. A cool small form, frogs seem to love sitting on the leaves.
> 
> I also have a ton of d. Auratus "Super Blue" tadpoles all with back legs. These guys will be out of the water in 2 weeks.Id love to trade for some other frogs. Let me know if youre interested!
> 
> I also have some extra supplies, Brewers yeast, excelsior. Ill bring that too


Dave, is this the same plant as _Syngonium podophyllum_ 'Pixie?' I cannot find a Syngonium 'Petite.'


----------



## Groundhog

Seis, seis, seis de Mayo,
Seis, seis, seis de Mayo,

Oops--off by one $#%@ day...

Can we still celebrate?


----------



## mordoria

Groundhog said:


> Dave, is this the same plant as _Syngonium podophyllum_ 'Pixie?' I cannot find a Syngonium 'Petite.'


I got it from the nursery labeled as 'Petite' , it might be pixie. heres the original










Groundhog said:


> Oops--off by one $#%@ day...
> 
> Can we still celebrate?


Looks like you already are!!


----------



## jacobi

Julio any more info on the light fixtures?


----------



## Julio

What else do you want to know?


----------



## jacobi

Julio said:


> What else do you want to know?


I sent you a PM


----------



## JeremyHuff

Last call for feeders, leaves and frogs. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/82051-feeders-leaves-available.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/82052-frogs-available.html

Please PM me with orders


----------



## jeffr

Dave. I am trying to make this one if it's ok with you. Let me know if you need me to bring anything


----------



## dvknight

Just bring whatever you like to drink other than water


----------



## radiata

JeremyHuff said:


> Last call for feeders, leaves and frogs.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/82051-feeders-leaves-available.html
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/82052-frogs-available.html
> 
> Please PM me with orders


Sent you the following PM, but "JeremyHuff has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

Jeremy:

Please bring me

(2) Golden hydei - $8
(1) native sp. rollie pollie - breeds really well and will include lots of babies - $8 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## dvknight

My cell is 718.668.5818 in case anyone needs to reach me.

See everyone tomorrow!

Dave

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvknight

One final note-my building is the renovated warehouse next to the taller steel and glass apartment building.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blo0

Wish you all good luck and have a great time!!! Bummer I got called in last minute to work. But soon I will have my frogs.


----------



## Julio

Thanks Dave for hosting, great tanks!!
Love cacao pods as well


----------



## jacobi

Damn. I missed another one. I'm no longer going to be responding that I'm going to make it... If I can, I'll just show up. Grrrr....


----------



## JeremyHuff

Hi Dave
Thanks for hosting. Enjoy the vanzos. 
J


----------



## johnachilli

Thanks again Dave!

I love your tanks

sorry that Varadero gave you a near heart attack!


----------



## dvknight

Thanks John and Jeremy/Richard for the frogs! 

It was a great day! Let's get the NY/NJ scene back in action!

Thanks everyone for coming


----------



## Woodsman

Thanks for hosting today David (and for the great vegan pizza!) It was nice to see that there continues to be good interest in dart frogs in the NYC metro-area. It is always great to meet other people with the same mania as I have!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## Groundhog

Thanks Dave, for your hospitality and kindness. I look forward to hanging with you guys soon FYI: The _Begonia rajah_ is from Malaysia; grows slowly and prefers shade. The _Beg_ 'Buttercup' is Mike Kartuz's hybrid of prismatocarpa X ficicola, both West African yellow flowered rhizomatous species. It prefers more light than the rajah, and can be quite floriferous--enjoy.


----------



## hypostatic

Gah I couldn't make it. BUT I would still love to give out so free dwarf white iso starter cultures to anyone who'd like one! If anyone's interested shoot me a PM


----------



## ggazonas

any pictures?


----------



## radiata

Dave,

Many thanks... I think a good time was had by all. I kept telling myself that I wouldn't pick up any new frogs, and I managed to do that, *BUT* I sure dropped a lot on feeders and plants!
Ciao,
Bob

PS: Any dates for the next bar gathering? (I'm not available from 5/22 through 6/3).


----------

